# Can I Control Apple TV with TiVO Bolt Remote?



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm trying to let the TiVO remote control my ATV4. Is that possible?

Also - is there any way to give the Apple Remote control over TiVO?

Thanks!


----------

